# Need Expert canners



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Everything I read confuses me further--long as I have canned. My Altitude is about 1350'--OK-I understand raising the pressure 1/2 to 1 # each100' over sea level. 
My confusion comes in with a gauge--and weights--My AA Canners have both. So--to be absolutely safe--should I use the 15# weight---or use a 10# weight--and watch my gauge up to 12--13#?
Some say 15# is overkill--See where I am confused? A canner really shouldnt have both a weight and a gauge--it just confuses us old women!!
PLEASE, everyone chime in on this!!!!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

The gauge on the AA canner is FYI only, it is designed to be used with the weight, so you should be canning with the #15 weight. 

If you are concerned that #15 lbs is too much for some vegetables, there is a chart in your AA manual that corrects for every 1,000 feet and different vegetables and length of time for processing. Nowhere else have I seen these charts so use with caution : ) 

I am at 2800' and have an AA canner, my carrots are always mushy and I haven't seen any difference between following the USDA guidelines or the shorter processing times in the AA manual. That's the only food I've had an issue with, and I suspect I'd find all canned carrots mushy having never eaten them before!


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks, I was mostly concerned with canning meats right now. Everything I have canned up untill now, has been with the gauge at 12-13# and 10# weight jiggling constantly-I think I'm OK--but going to start using 15# for everything


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

You should be canning with the 15# weight.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Yep, 15# weight.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking the 15# weight....now will it reduce the jiggles ?


----------



## PackerBacker (Jul 17, 2013)

Rick said:


> I was thinking the 15# weight....now will it reduce the jiggles ?


Should jiggle 1-4 times per minute. 5#-10#-15# is all the same that way.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

PackerBacker said:


> Should jiggle 1-4 times per minute. 5#-10#-15# is all the same that way.


Thanks!


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

You are at about the same altitude as I am. Yes, I have to use the 15 # weight too.
I learned this after I put up all my green beans this year.
I am just going to boil them all for 10 mins when i open them.
From reading the maunal with my AA canner it says the gauge can show a few degrees higher or lower, but the trust the weight when it is giggling properly.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

Yup, use 15#. You want the weight to jiggle 1-4 times a minute. If your weight is clicking away at high speed, or slugglishly, you're using the wrong weight 

I had similar problems when I was at 1200' -- 10# was too light and 15# seemed like overkill. I called AA and they recommended using the 15# and that it should jiggle about twice a minute (which it did).


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

> Yup, use 15#. You want the weight to jiggle 1-4 times a minute. If your weight is clicking away at high speed, or slugglishly, you're using the wrong weight


Where did you get this info? I ask because, I thought how much easier it was to get the giggle right when using the 15 lb weight instead of the 10 lb weight.
Then i thought maybe i was just imagining it.


----------



## PlicketyCat (Jul 14, 2010)

flowergurl said:


> Where did you get this info? I ask because, I thought how much easier it was to get the giggle right when using the 15 lb weight instead of the 10 lb weight.
> Then i thought maybe i was just imagining it.


It's what the customer assistance folks at All American told me.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Where did you get this info? I ask because, I thought how much easier it was to get the giggle right when using the 15 lb weight instead of the 10 lb weight.
> Then i thought maybe i was just imagining it.


It's in the AA manual


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Guess I didn't see that in the manual. Thanks!


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

flowergurl said:


> Guess I didn't see that in the manual. Thanks!


The manual can be confusing at first! The 2 main sections that you need for pressure canning which would normally be all one are in different areas. Now that you've been canning a bit go back and read through it again. Remember they are also discussing pressure cooking and canning in real cans (I've looked at the tables for real cans by mistake before!).


----------

